# Sparrow fight...



## Reese (Oct 3, 2011)

I was working in Suess landing at Universal yesterday and as I was standing by the register, I heard quite a bit of commotion in the bushes! Tweeting, screeching, and the flapping of wings! 

All of a sudden, two male sparrows come flopping out of the bushes with tiny talons locked. They were duking it out! Then three females appeared and started circling the two boys, chirping their little heads off.  Sheesh! What little instigators! 
None seemed to notice that I was standing not a couple feet from this fiasco.  After a minute or two, a victor was decided when one male had enough and flew off. The remaining male puffed up, with wings out and tail high in the air and started hopping in a circle and chirping. 

I guess that's the birdy version of a victory dance. :laughing:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good stuff...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, that's better than an action movie!  Sparrows really are funny little birds. 
Not long ago I saw three of them fighting over a piece of bread.


----------



## Reese (Oct 3, 2011)

Right!? It was the most action packed thing I saw all day. Working at the Seuss booth is boring.

One of my previous coworkers would always bring bird seed with him to work and scatter some on the ground to feed the grackles and sparrows. Not they already have plenty to eat with people spilling popcorn all the time.  But it was always nice to have the birds hang around the booth, much to the dismay of management. One manager in particular can't stand birds. She's a bit of a clean freak and doesn't like it when they poop on the sign so she scares them off all the time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I loved your little story, Krystal. 
It definitely brought a smile to my morning. *


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahaha! Now that's a funny story!  I see them sometimes stealing food from the pigeons, really quickly!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

